# Mammutbergbautasche



## kurnthewar (6. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen ich habe ein problem.

Ich bin Level 64 und habe mir die Mammutbergbautasche gekauft. 

Ich betreibe Bergbau und kann diese jetzt nicht verwenden ? Liegt das am Level ? Als Fehler kommt es wäre kein Platz da oder so ähnlich.


Danke für hilfreiche antworten


----------



## AngusD (6. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

in einer Bergbautasche kannst du nur Bergbauutensilien unterbringen. Wenn dein Inventar also einigermaßen voll ist, kannst du die Taschen nicht wechseln, weil WoW die Sachen, die sich nicht in einer Spezialtasche ablegen lassen, nirgends unterbringen kann.

Leere deine Taschen und versuch dann nochmal die Berbautasche anzulegen. Eine Stufenbeschränkung hat die Mammutbergbautasche zumindest nicht.


----------



## kurnthewar (6. Februar 2009)

Danke für den hinweis werde das mal heut abend testen und gebe bescheid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

